# The Cutting Edge tonight in Fort Worth



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I just bought my tickets to go to the Cutting Edge for Friday the 13th in Fort Worth Texas. If you get tickets online use the promo code "Jason" and get $5 off.
I am super excited. I have been wanting to to this one for years. It is the worlds longest haunt.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Have you attended Zombie Manor over in Arlington? They are open tonight also. I hear really good things about their haunt.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Jaybo said:


> Have you attended Zombie Manor over in Arlington? They are open tonight also. I hear really good things about their haunt.


I know the care taker. He is a great guy and I have also worked there a few times my self.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, so you have experience with both locations now. How do the two compare to each other?


----------

